# Hackintosh?



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2019)

Anyone here do a hackintosh before?  Was considering trying just for the halibut but wondering if it's even worth jumping through the hoops I've read about to make it work.  Heck, I'm having trouble with downloading MacOS Mojave on my windows machine.......  Supposedly it can be done.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 28, 2019)

Downloading the image file is like any other.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Anyone here do a hackintosh before?  Was considering trying just for the halibut but wondering if it's even worth jumping through the hoops I've read about to make it work.  Heck, I'm having trouble with downloading MacOS Mojave on my windows machine.......  Supposedly it can be done.



Maaaany years ago, we took a new OS 10 laptop and had OSX, Windows and RedHat all on it. Did it for the challenge...it worked, but not without a few headaches.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here do a hackintosh before?  Was considering trying just for the halibut but wondering if it's even worth jumping through the hoops I've read about to make it work.  Heck, I'm having trouble with downloading MacOS Mojave on my windows machine.......  Supposedly it can be done.
> ...


I was considering doing it just for gits and shiggles.........  BIOs has to reconfigured, adding and/or deleting lines of code and with this laptop a different WiFi card would have to be installed in order for it to work.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Downloading the image file is like any other.


Not necessarily, downloading OS X in the proper format on Windows to be burned on a disc or thumb drive is the challenge I'm running into.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Anyone here do a hackintosh before?  Was considering trying just for the halibut but wondering if it's even worth jumping through the hoops I've read about to make it work.  Heck, I'm having trouble with downloading MacOS Mojave on my windows machine.......  Supposedly it can be done.


Yes I did it on a couple of HP laptops and they still work great today. Laptops are the trickiest to convert because you are stuck with the components the manufacturer has chosen and not all of then are compatible with the Mac.
Desktop PCs are a lot better if you build then yourself from scratch and choose only Mac compatible components.
The best guides for building a Hackintosh are from tonymacx86 Home.
InsanelyMac - InsanelyMac Forum is another good source.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Downloading the image file is like any other.
> ...


You really need someone who has a Mac with at least OS X 10.7 to download the installer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here do a hackintosh before?  Was considering trying just for the halibut but wondering if it's even worth jumping through the hoops I've read about to make it work.  Heck, I'm having trouble with downloading MacOS Mojave on my windows machine.......  Supposedly it can be done.
> ...


Looked at all those, less than helpful for a complete noob and it's my laptop I'm thinking about playing mad scientist on........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


That's what I thought, I know no one with a Mac.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You can check with the tonymac guide to see if your laptop is compatible. I had a HP Probook and a HP Elitebook and the only thing I had to change was the WiFi card on one of them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


I already looked, it is compatible with a WiFi card change out, some code line changes and some minor BIOs reconfiguring.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Downloading the image file is like any other.
> ...


Do it yourself.
How To Convert DMG File To ISO In Windows For Free


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Problem;  Gotta have a valid DMG file to download, from what I've read it has to be downloaded on a Mac.........


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Try this one:
MacOS Mojave v10.14 (18A391) App Store DMG Free Download


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Nope, it wants me to disable AdBlock and I don't know the site so I won't trust it.  That's the problem I've been running into.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It doesn´t tell me to disable adblock. However, here´s another source:
http://oceanofdmg.com/download-macos-mojave-v10-14-18a391-app-store-dmg/


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Nope, the download has their software included, saw it in the download list..........  That's an automatic NO.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You´re just talking bullcrap.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


OceanofDMG.com_Niresh-Mojave.dmg............  Sooooo, that means it's not what it says?  Really?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It doesn't look anything like this: macOSUpdCombo10.14.6.dmg..........


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It is exactly what it says. Niresh is a customized Mojave that will make it easier to install it on a PC even without Apple´s file system.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Your file is just an updatepack.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


And I knew that...... how?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I kinda figured that out.  Think it will be easier to just buy a used 17" macbook after I sell my Lenovo Yoga2 13.........


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


My links referred to the original Mojave, anyway.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That´s the best solution. But no cheap if you just want to check if it suits your needs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The Lenovo is like new, excellent condition, barely used so it's worth around $500 minimum (checked it out already).  A good quality used 17" Macbook pro will run from $400 to $700.  I've played with a Macbook before and I currently own an iPhone so it's not unfamiliar.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Well, do it already.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Also I may try your Ocean link and see if I can run it in VMWare.  The DMG converters you linked all wanted me to buy the upgrade to convert the DMG to ISO, file too big.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 28, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It's already listed.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 28, 2019)

Been too many years for me. 
We have two Macs in the design department, I use them a couple times a week myself.
The difference between a Mac and Windows is considerable. 
First the look and feel is far-far more elegant and fluid than the blocky/sterile feel of Windows. 
Mac allocates memory differently than Windows, and like Linux can operate much quicker on less memory and also therefore smoother and less latency between programs than M$. 
(Bleipriester saying this isn't true in 4...3...2..)


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 28, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


If you put the normal Mojave DMG into a VM (after converting to iso) it won´t go beyond a bootloader menu. Spare the efforts. There are tutorials but it is not worth the effort. I will wait for Catalina before I resume experimenting with MacOS again. There are major changes, for example there will be no itunes.

Sorry to hear that but I didn´t know. I am not into that free versions stuff.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 28, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Been too many years for me.
> We have two Macs in the design department, I use them a couple times a week myself.
> The difference between a Mac and Windows is considerable.
> First the look and feel is far-far more elegant and fluid than the blocky/sterile feel of Windows.
> ...


That really depends. My Windows is very quick and I didn´t disable any services. The less you "optimize" the faster and more stable it will be.


----------

